# What raincover solution do you use?



## fotoray (Sep 21, 2011)

Going to Michigan next month to shoot the fall color and want to be prepared for rainy conditions. Need a raincover for my 7D + tripod that is effective, easy to use, and reasonably priced. Have used trash bags in the past but find them a bit awkward. Any suggestions? :-\


----------



## Redreflex (Sep 21, 2011)

I posed this question too a while back, and got some useful responses. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1184.msg16117.html#msg16117

Blower idea is great for keeping the lens clear of large droplets. 

I used the Op/Tech rain cover on my 7D (upgraded to this since my post) - it was OK. Sort of did the job - there's an opening on the rear end of the cover which is supposed to stay on the camera once you have the eyepiece clipped in place over it. Unfortunately, my eyepiece would not 'click' in place, kept falling off, and thus it all become somewhat annoying. Actually, it was more than annoying. As a last resort (I was already in the midst of the water spray), I decided not to clip the rear opening of the cover under the eyepiece, i.e. I ended up with a small mobile unsealed opening in the rear cover and a few drops of water got to the outside of the camera body. Low and behold, I had an error message on my 7D for over an hour after that. It's been fine for the past 2-3 weeks since - guess it dried out!

So if you want to use the Op/Tech, make sure you spend more time than I did tweaking it and making sure it fits under the eyepiece and the latter clicks in place. 

Maybe the trash bag would be better after all!


----------



## Bokehmon (Sep 22, 2011)

use 1D, no rain cover needed. you would be surprised how waterproof the semipro models are too


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 22, 2011)

Bokehmon said:


> use 1D, no rain cover needed. you would be surprised how waterproof the semipro models are too



+1


----------



## t.linn (Sep 22, 2011)

I've used my 5D and, later, my 5D2 in fairly heavy rain w/o incident so I don't get too paranoid about this question. I do always use a lens hood to keep droplets off the front of my lens.

Having said that, this spring I decided to spend an entire weekend shooting in the Oregon rain so I bought this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/441803-REG/FM_Photography_SHUTTERHAT_Shutter_Hat_Camera_Cover.html It's very simple and well made. It doesn't pretend to hermetically seal the camera but it does keep pouring rain off of it. The camera still gets wet (at least the way I use it) from my own wet hands. A tab anchors the ShutterHat to the flash shoe to keep it in place.

Quite frankly, one could create a free solution that would provide this level of protection but it wouldn't be as durable or convenient as the ShutterHat so this is what I use and recommend now whenever I'm out in the rain.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-rain-covers.aspx


----------



## MazV-L (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, I have the Kata Element Cover E-702 and E-704(additional sleeves for long lens). Up to now I haven't summoned up the courage to use them, can't seem to fight the instinct to run for cover when it rains, and they do take up alot of space in the camerabag!! They inevitably get left at home :-[ However, I keep a couple of clear showercaps in my camera bags for emergencies, they don't take alot of space, haven't ever tested them out either!


----------



## kiig (Sep 22, 2011)

Found this : fotosharp.com once. Light yet very effective for light rain, - never leaves home without it  Have been shooting motorsports for some years and big clumpsy solutions doesn't work for me on the race track, this however I can put in a pocket and use when needed. And they are quite cheap actually  Mine is about 5 years old now and for 25 $...  it's a bargain.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 22, 2011)

I use Aqua Tech for my 400 with great results especially during heavy rain.

Yes cameras and lenses are pretty water resistant but if you need to break down and drive to another spot, it's a lot easier to shake out a cover versus wiping everthing down before repacking.


----------



## ronderick (Sep 27, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-rain-covers.aspx



+1

I have the 70-200 hydrophobia flash. It's a nice and solid rain cover, but it's going to take up a bit of room in the gear bag. The bad part is that it needs a seperate eye piece for your camera, so if you have different camera models... *shrug*


----------



## steven63 (Sep 27, 2011)

I photographed the Oregon Beach during a rain and windstorm (65 mph) as I lay on the sand - yes, sand and rain blowing over my 7d at an unforgiving rate. When I got done I went back inside and blew the sand and water off the camera and lens. The lens (an L series) was a bit gritty when moving the focal range in/out, but that resolved after about 15 minutes of careful cleaning. The camera suffered no ill-effects other than having to clean imbedded sand in the nooks and crannies of the exterior.

If the 7d can take that kind of abuse I'm not sure what you'd be subjecting it to that you should worry about.


----------



## degies (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi I ordered the Canon ERC-E4M a while ago and only used it once at a sports event. Only slight a few drops that day, but I thought it was a pretty good cover with easy access to the controls, it stayed on the camera and did not shift around. Slightly pricey , but so is most good camera gear. I did not think much of it until a week ago at another sports event. Of the 23 pro's covering the game with their big 500's with 1D's, 12 used the Canon cover. 

Has to count for something!


----------



## Shoot123 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've used a camo rain cover from Fotosharp for several years. (http://fotosharp.com/camouflage_rain_covers.html)

Their 16" cover does the job for my 70-200mm lens. None of my cameras have an LCD that works very good in sunlight, so the cover's blackout coating is something I appreciate -- I sometimes even use the cover on sunny days as a result


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 23, 2014)

After lots of research, I bought the Kata KT PL-E-702 Rain Cover. It fits up to a 70-200 f/2.8 and you can buy a sleeve to cover up to a 600mm lens as well. I like it because you don't have to replace the eyepiece or anything like that and it's completely clear in the back. It won't keep your camera bone dry because you still have to put your hands in it and the drawstring sleeves don't keep out every drop of water, but I used it for over an hour with my 5DII and 24-70 2.8 in a Tropical Storm without any issues other than a slightly damp camera and a bit of water in the bottom of the cover. It was raining several inches an hour with 40-60mph winds, so I think that's a pretty good test. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's a bit bulky, but I think most covers are.

It's a personal choice, but I hope that gives you another option to consider.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 23, 2014)

umbrella


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Jan 23, 2014)

I use shower caps as 'provided' in hotels!!!


----------



## Shoot123 (Jun 17, 2014)

I replied in an earlier post that I use a Fotosharp camo cover. Lately, I've been using their "see-thru white" cover quite a bit. You can see your camera & lens controls the fabric if it's held against the camera, and can also use the cover as a mild flash diffuser, which has occasionally come in handy. 

http://fotosharp.com/pro_camera_rain_covers.html


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2014)

Depending on what lens you will be using, there is no better raincover for body and lens than Canon's own. They are terrific.


----------



## Synkka (Jun 18, 2014)

I use the lenscoat raincoats, they were the best solution I could find for a raincoat that didn't require an eye piece. I found their design nice and simple to use and I like the hideable sleeves.

http://www.lenscoat.com/raincoats-raincaps-c-34.html


----------



## eli452 (Jun 18, 2014)

I use the Canon L cover. mundane, no fuss, does the job. I need a cover sometimes but prefer a simple solution without eyepiece disassemble/assemble, no provision to replace memory cards in the rain and such options which. imho, make the use of such cover cumbersome.


----------

